# Sunny Coast Social Meet - Wed 10 Sept



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Apologies for the late notice but our normal organiser has been flat chat.

The meet is on tonight at Golden Beach Tavern at 6pm if anyone wants to shoot the breeze about kayak fishing.

GBT's special is a parmy with awesome toppings and drink for $20. Trivia is also on during the night and the kayak crew and friends have had some success with vouchers in the past.

Hopefully someone has some fish to report!

Hope to see you there.

Joel


----------

